# mossberg 500 black powder barrel?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a mossberg 500a, with the standard 28" vent ribbed bird barrel. Decent price I already have 2 other mossberg so I might take sometime and make it into a home defense gun. The guy I might purchase this from also said to me that he has a black powder barrel that he would also sell me? I had never heard of it being made but looked it up and found that Mossberg did make a barrel for the 500 for just that purpose. What I need to know is if anyone has had any experience using this barrel? is it worth buying it? or should I just buy a dedicated muzzleloader instead? 

Here's a like to show what it look's like 
http://www.mossberg.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=95302

here's a link for a better description of the barrel itself.

http://www.mossberg.com/content.asp?id=521

thanks for helping me out on this guys. I always enjoy what comments you all have to say.


----------

